# 99' 323i performance chip?..



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

hi guys i'm wondering if anyone has a good reccommendation for a 99' BMW 323i performance chip and where i can get it... i have found one in my local area www.speedtuning.com maybe u guys have heard of it any good?... he's asking 249.99 for it... please gimme some input...

also.. i got a short ram intake from www.aempower.com they any good?.. anyone got it?... thanks!

AIM: kevmo2316


----------



## dudley821 (Aug 5, 2003)

im also been looking for one for a '99 328i but haven't been successful yet. if you find anything let me know, im assuming a chip would be compatible with the 323i and the 328i.


----------



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

correction that was www.speedtuningusa.com


----------

